# Family living in Lisbon with 2700 euros?



## joff (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to go to live in Lisbon for a few years with my wife and 2 six-year-old twin kids.
The proposed salary is about 2,700 euros net (after tax deduction).

I have read that Lisbon is about the same price than a large provincial town in France (I mean, not Paris).
The salary offered is quite less than we are making here, but we are excited about the opportunity.

Do you think that a 4-people family can live comfortably with 2,700 euros per month in the Lisbon area?

We need to provide 2-bedroom housing, food, kid's activities, etc.
We are planning to put the kids in a Portuguese public school.

Thanks a lot for your time.
Geoffrey


----------

